# Two out of three aint bad?



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi all, 
Back home now after my "holiday" in Papworth 

Thanks to those MHFrs who sent messages of support it helps to have the positive experience of others when going into the unknown 

I had two blocked arteries "stented" via my right wrist and never felt a thing - watching the procedure on the monitors was fascinating and the before and after pics remarkable 

I had no chest or arm pain whatsoever before, during or after my heart attack I had a painful ache in my jaw, throat and ears 

However to close I feel great and with a bit of luck and rehab almost as good as new 

Regards Ray


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Good luck, Ray. You'll be fine after your re-bore!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Great stuff Ray, you`ll go on forever now.

Dave p


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

i'm pleased you're better, happy travels
steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well done Ray and thanks for the info.


I'm off to the doc later today. Went in at 10am and appointment at 5pm.

Plus I have a chest/right shoulder pain since chopping and logging a large fir tree about 10 days ago. Comes and goes depending on my movements and weather and if I have eaten something to give me indigestion.
So thinking the worst and that it could be a cardiac symptom I will get it checked out.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Glad to hear you are well now Ray

Just read your post as I dont get on line much in France

aldra


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*I wish*

I wish I was in France, however glad that when it happened I was close to Papwoth

If any one has unusual pains in the upper body, arms, neck, jaw,ears and sweating - call 999 the paras will check you out

Regards Ray


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Keep chipper
Kev


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ray
After my stenting and home I attended the hospital rehabilitation clinic for 6 weeks, which was held in a gym with a gradual keep fit programme plus help and advice. Very worthwhile and I still attend a gym 2 - 3 times a week run by our local authority.
The programme helped me to regain my confidence and was useful to talk to others with similar problems. After 15 months I am feeling well and playing better golf than ever.
Bob


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We spent the best part of a day in A& E over the spring BH weekend last week. OH woke up with strange to him pains in the arm and daughter took us off to the A & E. He was one of four who came in within a couple of hours. Must say the NHS care is there when needed.

Eventually let him home we're pleased to say. 


Motorhomer.


----------



## gizmo26 (Aug 27, 2006)

Glad all went well Ray. Just been for lunch at a certain Marina Coffee Shop that you know well and commented that we hope to see your M/H parked nearby again soon.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Pleased everything went well for you Ray

Motorhomer


----------

